# Where do you see the US in 2050



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

It's been a wild 21 years into the millennia. Tell someone on New Years Eve 2000 about the state of the union I think they'd laugh. 
So do you see the culture going full retard to the point it's normal? Or maybe a swing back and people look look at the 20's like the Hippie's failed movement. 
My best guess is there are 3 super powers on the planet, none of them being India. 
Boarders don't mean much.
 Companies hold more wealth and influence than any government. Conflicts over minerals in Africa. China might try to swing their military dick around "helping" who ever.
Huge gap between the haves and have nots, but its still the US so the poor still have cell phones. Giant Monopolies bigger than the gilded age rule through influence.  The rich have access to advanced medical treatments, organ transplants and all that. That evil "666 chip" will be trendy, not actually an antichrist thing just your phone will be in your brain and you can more or less be telepathic with one another, access a highly pruned version of the web. People will beg for some sort of social credit system, youll be old fashioned if you dont want it. 
Whats real and fake will be indistinguishable in media. 
I feel the things in that "you'll own nothing and be happy" video will be true in cities. 
I'm not sure how the "culture war" goes. One side more or less won already, with big tech and most of the media in full support of it. Not sure how long that will stay, seems to be a swing back and forth every 20ish years. What ever keeps the little people divided.
Im not sure how our culture would be. A lot can happen in 30 years. Seems like everything is so accelerated its up in the air. Im sure cash will be phased out, hell it more or less is now. I feel people will be more or less molds of one another, maybe our in the country the'll be different communes. How ever it plays out I dont see it as great. The rich get richer, which is good for them I guess. Sure things will be better tech wise but to what cost? People are already copies of one another living through, shit- whats the word for a one sided relationship when you build a bond with a talking head online or on the tv? Anyway..Cant do jack about it so it'll be an interesting ride.
What do you think?
I wouldnt mind hearing predictions for 2030 or 2040 too.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (May 4, 2021)

I think you're going to see economic decline, increased crime, and the failure of the urban centers.

There's no putting the genie back in the bottle for places like Chicago, LA, Baltimore, Memphis, DC, St Louis, Minneapolis, or even New York.

I don't like doom posting, but the utter lack of direction from the loony left beyond grabbing power at the expense of the rest of the country is never going to lead to anywhere good.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (May 4, 2021)

Just look at California.

Now double that in seriousness and make it a nationwide scale.


----------



## NerdShamer (May 4, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Just look at California.
> 
> Now double that in seriousness and make it a nationwide scale.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

ShortBusDriver said:


> I think you're going to see economic decline, increased crime, and the failure of the urban centers.
> 
> There's no putting the genie back in the bottle for places like Chicago, LA, Baltimore, Memphis, DC, St Louis, Minneapolis, or even New York.
> 
> I don't like doom posting, but the utter lack of direction from the loony left beyond grabbing power at the expense of the rest of the country is never going to lead to anywhere good.


I feel like thats the thoughts of most anyone what ever you political standing. Everyone seems to think things are going downward. Im not saying all out collapse appocolypse, just things being shitty. But to someone whos born in the middle will they notice? Maybe itll be like someone born post 2001 hearing about before 911 or what it was like growing up in the post war boom. 
Im not sure if the Uni-party would allow it but I do fear to some extent someone who promises to 'make it better', im not talking about orange man make it better, i mean 'herr doctor' make it better. Though it wouldnt be the flashy 20th century tyrant, it would be with a smile and everything you've ever said online or on a cellphone since you where 12 and maybe you disappear one night. Sounds doomer I know but it seems like the blocks are already in place for some shit like that


----------



## Spooky Bones (May 4, 2021)

De facto devolved areas, something like Northern Ireland or maybe Scotland in the UK. Both left- and right-wing enclaves which are no-go zones for feds as are some leftist equivalents. Low-intensity warfare in certain areas. Domestic terrorism has become quotidian. The federal government is castrated and has collapsed under its own weight, unable to enforce law, and exists primarily to perpetuate its own existence and occasionally launch militarized incursions into the devolved areas to capture or kill a particularly prominent insurgent or organized crime figure.

International prestige is shot to hell, but in a permanent standoff with China, which has come to own Africa and reached its own separate peace with a center-left, nanny-state and immigrant-dominated utopian unified Europe, and with Russia, which has come to be the center of a reactionary political tendency featuring a militant, caesaropapist Christianity and crony state capitalism. Political groups and entire regions of the US receive funding and low-key offer their allegiance to one of the three. 

Life is hard wherever you live, in the areas dominated by European-style nanny leftism, like the coastal cities, ethnic minorities form a permanent semi-criminal Lumpenproletariat on subsistence welfare living in tribal fashion often at war with one another. The elites live in international jet set leisure while the middle classes work constantly plugged in to and monitored by technology. Chinese-influenced areas like some of the Rust Belt are basically company towns with poor working conditions and constant social credit type monitoring. Legal drugs and prostitution, both provided largely by immigrants, divert the populations of both. These are controlled by semi-legitimized (think Japanese Yakuza) ethnic criminal organizations.

Areas of a more right-wing bent have a degree of Russian influence but also more libertarian sentiments. These folks are heavily armed, suspicious of technology and the government, and support themselves by working in large-scale agribusiness or as members of the petit-bourgeois. Those who can't hack it as either live in hardscrabble self-sufficient enclaves and sometimes resort to banditry.

People everywhere are suspicious of their neighbors and of people in other enclaves. There is a constant fear that these will go to war with one another and the federal government so they keep nukes pointed at each other although this is not public knowledge. There is a sense that the federal government will not see the next decade and any sense of national unity will be gone even from memory by 2100.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (May 4, 2021)

In short, I am convinced that the US will break up into several different countries in the future. If you've read John Glubb's The Fate of Empires, it's pointed out in that essay that great nations and empires have an average lifespan of 250 years before they collapse, and the US is approaching 250 years in 2026. Plus, we have two vastly different ideologies/cultures sharing one living space. This cannot last forever, and I can see a second Civil War breaking out where the US balkanizes.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> De facto devolved areas, something like Northern Ireland or maybe Scotland in the UK. Both left- and right-wing enclaves which are no-go zones for feds as are some leftist equivalents. Low-intensity warfare in certain areas. Domestic terrorism has become quotidian. The federal government is castrated and has collapsed under its own weight, unable to enforce law, and exists primarily to perpetuate its own existence and occasionally launch militarized incursions into the devolved areas to capture or kill a particularly prominent insurgent or organized crime figure.
> 
> International prestige is shot to hell, but in a permanent standoff with China, which has come to own Africa and reached its own separate peace with a center-left, nanny-state and immigrant-dominated utopian unified Europe, and with Russia, which has come to be the center of a reactionary political tendency featuring a militant, caesaropapist Christianity and crony state capitalism. Political groups and entire regions of the US receive funding and low-key offer their allegiance to one of the three.
> 
> ...


Damn, I can see it. This past year seeing people Im close to spy on their neighbor for not obeying gathering restrictions was someone out of a bad movie. Trust in everything is gone, in the institutions, in what formerly was a community , you name it. If 2020 was a trailer for a real crisis, a big one i mean, thats pretty damn sad


I look foward to how my grandkid's text book will handle 2020. It'll be a good laugh


----------



## Wingnut (May 4, 2021)

Large scale collapse of major metropolitan areas. Large cities become essentially no-go zones for law enforcement as they are run entirely by gangs and LE will have been so heavily handicapped they wouldn't be able to do anything anyway.

Some of the more rural states and deep south will be more or less the same, but extremely resistant and militant towards refugees from major left wing urban centers. Several states seriously pushing for secession, if not outright declaring themselves a separate country without federal approval.

Major technology corporations like Google and Amazon openly influence the government to do their bidding, and the gap between rich and everyone else is astronomical. Privacy no longer exists unless you live in bumfuck nowhere with no electricity.

Lefties still cry on Twitter about everything.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Forgive my double post but I wonder what the average joe thinks. I feel like this site can an eco chamber at times with some topics. Im not saying shit about that, more what do the people who freshly graduated from university think, or people who still watch cable news really see the future holding?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 4, 2021)

It will be a third-world country.  One of the few things keeping the US somewhat afloat right now is that it's still majority white.  By 2050 it's going to look like South Africa looks now, just with more tacos.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> Huge gap between the haves and have nots, but its still the US so the poor still have cell phones. Giant Monopolies bigger than the gilded age rule through influence.


Plus ça change

How about a Brave New World style America, the coasts being World State and the Midwest being the Reservations

throw in a bit of We for the AS and Gunsmoke for the SR.

I'll probably be dead by then, so I'm not really bothered.

Oh, Soph is leader of the SR, and the cyborg semi corpse of Desmond is Autistic leader of WS.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> It will be a third-world country.  One of the few things keeping the US somewhat afloat right now is that it's still majority white.  By 2050 it's going to look like South Africa looks now, just with more tacos.


Id argue its the fiat currency. Our paper/ 1s and 0s are worth something because we say so. Once that confidence is gone well atleast we got tacos


----------



## Kornula (May 4, 2021)

Honestly, I see the US using bottle caps as currency in 2050.. no joke.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Kornula said:


> Honestly, I see the US using bottle caps as currency in 2050.. no joke.


Could make a nifty necklace out of those


----------



## KittyGremlin (May 4, 2021)

this is the hell you've made for yourselves, muricans.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 4, 2021)

At the risk of sounding like a bäizuo, most Americans my age will probably be living in China by that time. You always read the studies that China will become a superpower by 2050.

I still remember the videos that Youtube used to spam about this subject just a few years back:
















As far as what America will look like 2050, I’m sure there will be more demographic changes and automation that will make technology more susceptible to foreign nations stealing and borrowing more information from Americans. Meanwhile, U.S.’s cyber security personnel will be on the verge of being in the bottom half of the world.


----------



## Muttnik (May 4, 2021)

Probably some Hunger Games hellscape with one half being ludicrously wealthy and techy and the other half being a barren wasteland of poverty and crime.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 4, 2021)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> In short, I am convinced that the US will break up into several different countries in the future. If you've read John Glubb's The Fate of Empires, it's pointed out in that essay that great nations and empires have an average lifespan of 250 years before they collapse, and the US is approaching 250 years in 2026. Plus, we have two vastly different ideologies/cultures sharing one living space. This cannot last forever, and I can see a second Civil War breaking out where the US balkanizes.


Either way, whatever happens to the US in that time, I'll be dead by then.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> Forgive my double post but I wonder what the average joe thinks. I feel like this site can an eco chamber at times with some topics. Im not saying shit about that, more what do the people who freshly graduated from university think, or people who still watch cable news really see the future holding?


I'm not trying to be snarky but what about cable news would leave you with a sense of optimism? My mom is a die hard CNN junkie and I hate going over there when she's got the TV on because it's just borderline cultist propaganda.

People leaving college these days are either going to be brought up in a left wing eco chamber, unemployed or both.

Colleges in the US aren't exactly a breeding ground for the free exchange of ideas.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 4, 2021)

"doom posting aside"

Where do you think we are? The US is doomed. Hell, every first world democratic nation is about to be doomed, and a lot of them already have their course set. It's like no one learned anything from history. Is this not precisely what we were told to watch out for when it comes to governments seizing power? Regardless of the reality of the coronavirus, the impact, the efficacy of the virus, and what your shitty opinion is, it was used as a tool for government overreach, and literally billions of people just let it happen globally. The US has been a single party state with two heads basically since its inception and the events of the past 5 years have galvanized the US government as a single party system. It doesn't matter who you elected, they and their party aren't calling the shots anyway and likely never were. It's a facade, and when the American population as a whole recognizes this, real change can come. I thought it would happen in January, but it was just idiots stomping and making loud noise. The problem with having only one party to rest on is it's easy to topple and there's no telling who will push first - the people, the government itself, or a foreign government to take control.

Politically the US has made an enemy out of just about everyone they could and have made every other nation standoffish about the US's future and goals. No one's going to step in to help the US due to global financial, food, and supply crises continuing to grow and get worse. 

By 2050, we will see other countries offering refuge to US citizens much like the EU is currently offering refuge to Hong Kong citizens. Sweeping policy changes, authoritarian laws, and lack of social welfare will push every lower and middle class person out of the US. 

Not to mention the ever-increasing wealth gap in the US which is completely out of control. If you're a lower class or middle class worker in the US in 2050, you're going to be dead bottom of the totem pole. 

Continued social unrest, wage disparity, lack of access to necessities, and political instability are going to lead to constant riots and perhaps battles and skirmishes between groups. We already have armed militias from both sides walking the streets. We've already seen groups take over entire neighbourhoods. The only thing that prevents total takeovers of cities and states is Big Brother and that freshly galvanized one-party system at the helm. 

With everything we're going to learn about COVID, China, Biden, and Trump over the next few decades, it will really spice things up.


----------



## RSOD (May 4, 2021)

Makes me wonder what's in store for the middle east as a whole


----------



## Cilleystring (May 4, 2021)

Basically like 1790s France


----------



## TheBest (May 4, 2021)

I see one of two possible outcomes: Either the US and her citizens are truly doomed, or we get so close to the doomed future that we backpeddle so fucking hard that we actually start reversing the damage. Only time will tell.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

ShortBusDriver said:


> I'm not trying to be snarky but what about cable news would leave you with a sense of optimism? My mom is a die hard CNN junkie and I hate going over there when she's got the TV on because it's just borderline cultist propaganda.
> 
> People leaving college these days are either going to be brought up in a left wing eco chamber, unemployed or both.
> 
> Colleges in the US aren't exactly a breeding ground for the free exchange of ideas.


You bring up some good points. I know the news is all doom and gloom but from the little I've seen recently it seems like theyre selling Biden as our saviour. Not religious wise just "getting us back on the right track". You do have a good point though, its all doom and gloom but it seems like now that the uniparty is back in charge things will be better. 

It really is culty, seeing people around listening to joe babble like its one of FDRs fireside chat. Truth be told i do really care whos in office. But one of the cultiest things i saw was when i went onto facebook for the 1st time in years and seeing someone post "if you support trump your commiting violence against lgbtq folk". 
I liked him in 2016, lost faith around 2017 in the guy but being a faggot myself it really made me wonder about what people are thinking. Theres no black and white anymore. And she was a recent graduate from uni who said that.
Its so strange how little free thought there is. Im not gonna lie i have my biases but my opinions are more nuanced than what the talking heads want me to think. Its strange to me
How ridged universities are now. I had one professor who was full woke. I thought people where bullshitting me how bad theyve gotten


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> You bring up some good points. I know the news is all doom and gloom but from the little I've seen recently it seems like theyre selling Biden as our saviour. Not religious wise just "getting us back on the right track". You do have a good point though, its all doom and gloom but it seems like now that the uniparty is back in charge things will be better.
> 
> It really is culty, seeing people around listening to joe babble like its one of FDRs fireside chat. Truth be told i do really care whos in office. But one of the cultiest things i saw was when i went onto facebook for the 1st time in years and seeing someone post "if you support trump your commiting violence against lgbtq folk".
> I liked him in 2016, lost faith around 2017 in the guy but being a faggot myself it really made me wonder about what people are thinking. Theres no black and white anymore. And she was a recent graduate from uni who said that.
> ...


I DONT care whos in office i meant to say. I cant edit my posts so..


----------



## Standardized Profile (May 4, 2021)

The Federal government will continue to operate but with reduced prestige and effectiveness. Following the pattern of marijuana decriminalization, illegal immigrant sanctuaries, and 2nd Amendment sanctuaries, more and more Federal laws will be nullified or undermined at the state level. There will be significant internal resettlement as people vote with their feet and move to states where they can live the way they choose. Going around the Federal system, states will form interstate compacts to govern things like license reciprocity, education standards, etc. People will prefer to live, work, and vacation within their compact areas, because it's easier than figuring out how to carry a gun or get a professional license under another compact.

The Federal government will continue being the sole international legal personality of the United States, but it will be less important on the world stage. Conflicts at civilizational fault lines like Ukraine will continue to boil, but the cost of initiating war will be too high for either side to contemplate. US policy vis-a-vis these conflicts will change every 4-8 years as the neocorporatist Democrats and progressive Democrats hand the Presidency back and forth;* authoritarian leaders need only stand firm and wait for American policy to change, then their governments will reward them for their shrewd insight and resilience.

On the culture front, the idea of "classics" will disappear because it is elitist. It will be replaced with "evergreen," the publisher's term for works that always sell. The older classics (say, 19th century and earlier) will be cycled out of reading lists as they aren't "evergreen," they don't command the popular attention they once had and are therefore not worth studying. World myth, philosophy, and many other genres that escaped the Woke redactions of the 2020s will fall before the evergreen scythe.

Feature films and episodic series will feature precocious children and their mentors opposing the pedophobes who don't believe in love. Adaptations of stories that don't feature a pedophilic relationship will have one added to make it more accessible and draw in a larger audience.

Comic book and manga being long forgotten, the primary form of narrative sequential art will be series of images flashed on the screens of mobile devices, containing very little text. A skillful artiest will design a panel that creates suspense in the moment the viewer waits for the next panel to appear; this will lend itself to a frenetic, action-packed kind of storytelling. When dialogue occurs, it will end with a pregnant pause before some explosive revelation in the next panel.

* Buoyed by the naturalization of 30-40 million neo-Americans, the left will never lose the Presidency. They will only juggle it between the two leftist tendencies, whether those tendencies are united in one party or split into two parties. Republican presidential candidates will effectively be protest votes, but Republicans will do well in conservative compacts.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 4, 2021)

Hopefully covered in the corpses of antifa.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 4, 2021)

My shitty predictions:
California is a ghost town officially and a populated Florida will be flooded by oceans.
In general, thanks to #BLM every black man like Anthony Brown will be made a Saint and we will be in a brutal Civil War.
Edit: Racially Americans will be predominantly Black and Mexican, with other immigrants. We also will not be at the forefront industry-wise nor education-wise LMAO


----------



## Niggernerd (May 4, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> My shitty predictions:
> California is a ghost town officially and a populated Florida will be flooded by oceans.
> In general, thanks to #BLM every black man like Anthony Brown will be made a Saint and we will be in a brutal Civil War.


Well at least the croc and alligator population will grow back eating groids and cubans.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 4, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Well at least the croc and alligator population will grow back eating groids and cubans.


Cubans are nice tho. :<
Eh, in my scenario they fly back to Cuba or another Caribbean island or another state to make bakeries.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 4, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Cubans are nice tho. :<
> Eh, in my scenario they fly back to Cuba or another Caribbean island or another state to make bakeries.


Maybe they'll like cubans and just eat groids who are known to unethically kill lizard bros i.e. running iguanas over with shopping carts.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 4, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Maybe they'll like cubans and just eat groids who are known to unethically kill lizard bros i.e. running iguanas over with shopping carts.


it'll be based vengeance on the turtles being run over in Florida.

Also animals including reptiles gain more intellect/sentience due to pollution or whatever.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 4, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> it'll be based vengeance on the turtles being run over in Florida.
> 
> Also animals including reptiles gain more intellect/sentience due to pollution or whatever.


>tfw America will have gang wars between gator gang and the monkey crew


----------



## Lone MacReady (May 4, 2021)

I don't, I see Balkanization after a failed 4th desert war and every manner of degenerate, illegal immigrant, parasite, Banker, and Oligarch squeezes that last bit of life out of America.


Wingnut said:


> Major technology corporations like Google and Amazon openly influence the government to do their bidding, and the gap between rich and everyone else is astronomical. Privacy no longer exists unless you live in bumfuck nowhere with no electricity.


So basically right now, yes? Lobbying = control, we are currently IN the greatest transfer of wealth in human history (since the plan was enacted in 1913), and we have no privacy. Maybe we can drop that time table to 2040.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 4, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> >tfw America will have gang wars between gator gang and the monkey crew


Those Louisiana rednecks that hunt gators won't have a chance and might be the first targets.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 4, 2021)

I can see mass immigration from Africa in order to combat low birthrate and increase left voters.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (May 4, 2021)

I'll give you a quasi-doom post answer that may fit your criterion.

We should look at recent history and states that have lost some quality of life or collapsed.

I believe that what the US will parallel would most likely be Argentina. In the late 19th and early 20th century the phrase "rich as an argentine" was once relevant. Vibrant economy, wonderful nation, no major ethnic tensions, major industries that the world loved and wanted, and a very, very vibrant banking center (one of the largest globally, certainly the largest in South America). Now, due to reasons that are contested and I'm not going to get into here, the quality of life in Argentina dipped considerably. Many things are privatized there, including water, syndicates (unions) have taken over much of the economy outside of that, the government is overly bloated where it does exist, there is rampant corruption, its financial sector is a mess, and it is in a constant state of defaulting on loans it can never hope to pay back. Its a destroyed economy, and most people in Argentina have very small purchasing power, live in gated communities, and if you are outside a gated community youre either rural poor or in some homeless-favela like situation. Most people live in safe neighborhoods or gated communities, but an Argentinian can't really purchase much with their money, and the state has basically fallen. This is what I could see happening to the US.

Vice versa, with the chaos happening with policing, armed gangs, ethnic conflict, etc- the US could also follow Colombia's suite, where if you aren't in a gated community and have your own private "police force", you don't have a police force. You could see a situation similar to whats going on in Mexico becoming more prominent in the US, and Mexican gangs becoming more dominant in border towns and regions as well.

Perhaps the US will follow what happened in East Europe, where it defaults on its social security at some point and people who have paid into it for decades suddenly find out that their pension is worth nothing, like what happened in Russia, and where alcoholism becomes prominent. Certainly, within the rust belt, we already have the alcoholism and drug abuse problems sans even a failure of social security in any broad sense.

Realistically, I think we're going to see a combination of numerous factors. Well have a dollar thats much less valued globally and domestically, worse purchasing power, and possibly pull an Argentina with numerous government agencies getting shelled out or privatized due to defaulting on loans, cities going bankrupt, etc.

I think well pull off a Colombia and wind up in a situation where publicly funded police just aren't that good, where you need private police for any security, have to live in a gated community, and if not- will have to deal with random criminals or gangs.

I think well have a bit of what East Europe had, and the 401ks and pensions people had? With inflation and lowered purchasing power, theyre going to be a lot less relevant, and potentially drastically undervalued from what people expected. Many people may even have the rug pulled out from under them with drastically rising rental prices in cities that were once affordable, the price of gas going up considerably from what it was 20 years ago (if we are talking the next several decades), and the price of food and other commodities going up.

I don't think we're going anywhere really good, if I'm being honest- and thats just on the issues of crime and the economy. Add in the thought police stuff and we'll probably wind up in an even more bizarre version of all this. I think we will overcome "wokeism" within a few years, but it will still leave scars.

Now, to go against the doomer trend, what does most of this mean for me?

Call me stupid, but at this point, I'm not interested in saving for a pension. With inflation and the value of the dollar being less and less pegged in reality, with stocks being more easy to be manipulated, and with the availability of commodities going more and more bunk- I just don't care as much. I think our jobs have stagnated, as have wages, and I'm watching my parents generation struggle to retire even without this. I don't think our generation is ever going to retire well, so its something I think needs to be stated- much the same way someone should have stated not to go to college. Maybe that sounds doomeresque, but the not aiming to retire the normal way and having other focuses in life (ie, not going to work myself to the bone till I'm 65 and wait till then to truly enjoy myself) seems to be the better approach.

Save up money if you want, but be aware that the value of your money will change drastically in 10- 20- 30- 40 years time and what seems like a lot now, probably wont in the future, unless you invested it somewhere. So once you save up money, you certainly need to spend it somewhere thats inflation proof.

I think I'm going to try and get out of the US, to go somewhere that is on the up and coming, probably East Asia. Seeing the way people are silenced over here, and how there is no political discussion anymore (ie, DEFUND THE POLICE, if you don't agree youre a bigot). Okay then, I'd rather take my "bigoted opinions" elsewhere I'd rather not be around here 30 years from now when its harder to leave and we are more like Argentina & friends. Id rather spend my money elsewhere, live in a society that shares my values more, and in a nutshell as I'm going on- whats going to effect America in the long run?

Brain drain.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Standardized Profile said:


> The Federal government will continue to operate but with reduced prestige and effectiveness. Following the pattern of marijuana decriminalization, illegal immigrant sanctuaries, and 2nd Amendment sanctuaries, more and more Federal laws will be nullified or undermined at the state level. There will be significant internal resettlement as people vote with their feet and move to states where they can live the way they choose. Going around the Federal system, states will form interstate compacts to govern things like license reciprocity, education standards, etc. People will prefer to live, work, and vacation within their compact areas, because it's easier than figuring out how to carry a gun or get a professional license under another compact.
> 
> The Federal government will continue being the sole international legal personality of the United States, but it will be less important on the world stage. Conflicts at civilizational fault lines like Ukraine will continue to boil, but the cost of initiating war will be too high for either side to contemplate. US policy vis-a-vis these conflicts will change every 4-8 years as the neocorporatist Democrats and progressive Democrats hand the Presidency back and forth;* authoritarian leaders need only stand firm and wait for American policy to change, then their governments will reward them for their shrewd insight and resilience.
> 
> ...


I feel like you just hit the nail on the head here.
Interesting times are a commin'.
It sounds insane but I do see a push for lets call it 'soft pedophilia'. Not adults and children, but adults an teens for sure. Theres plenty of shows now that push the handsom 24 year old teacher and the 15 year old girl trope.  And if they are groomed to think that they are mentally developed enough for that kinda thing further, theyll demand it. After that who knows. 

What you said about the arts I could see for sure. If you want to make it anywhere in the arts, its digital.

I do wonder how automation will mix with low skill immigrants and low skilled nationals. Surley some sort of ubi like unemployment during the pandemic, many where making more on that than working. 
It does bother me how theres big demands for change in our culture, which end up being symbolic more than anything. While symbolic it still will effect the little people while the wealthy sit cozy behind big metal gates, or telling you what to think on the boobtoob


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (May 4, 2021)

Irradiated


----------



## TheBest (May 4, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Those Louisiana rednecks that hunt gators won't have a chance and might be the first targets.


I've been around rednecks and I know for a fact they can shoot very well. Porch monkeys, not so much.


----------



## DoNotReadTheFinePrint (May 4, 2021)

I think the US and the West in general will lose their global leading roles, which China will take over. As for the US itself, the cities will first get a lot of no-go-areas with crime rates rising until the majority will abandon them. A lot of industries will die, except the major Cooperations, which will take over the political field (they might as well have already done so). Poverty and surveillance will be the norm.

In short, go read the Neuromancer trilogy by William Gibson and other cyberpunk novels as well as Orwell's 1984, as I think they depict the near future with some aspects already come into reality.


----------



## Meat Target (May 4, 2021)

"Predict where the US will be in 2050 without doomposting" is like asking someone to predict that the sun won't rise tomorrow.


----------



## Ita Mori (May 4, 2021)

- Brown. Spanish will be just as important as English in the Americas.
A little less Black though; with aborting being a favorite African-American pastime & Pedro making no qualms they hate Tyrone.
Other than that, a few Asians here and there and Whitey dwindles to <25% of the population, with most of the Whites procreating procreate with other races.
The injuns will be decades from going extinct; as Pedro gives no fucks about their reservation rights nor cares they were slaughtered by Cletus. "Should've bred harder, Chief Ass-In-Thumb."

- Rundown. The cities will return to their former glory of sewage and piss and the people who made it happen will occupy the suburbs and rural areas instead. Banks are already buying every piece of land they can and hiking the prices up. Common folk will have little to no chance to live anywhere but in the glorious urban setting hipsters raved about in the late 00s.
Oh and expect public infrastructure quality to tank to comedic levels. Just last night the newest line in Mexico city's subway system had a severe structural collapse that killed 20 and injured over 100 due to shoddy construction and material & inept engineering selected via nepotism. Politicians who oversaw and stole money from the project will see no jail time or consequences and laugh as the proles voice discontent and anger but do nothing about it, kinda like conservatives in America and England right now, tbh. Mexican engineering; you better learn to love it, America.

- Totalitarian. If they can silence the orange tard and get away with it, in 30 years they'll silence anyone on a whim, CCP style. Whatever remains of the class-conscious left, old-school libertarian, and conservative ideology will be smothered on site, replaced with varying degrees of neo-liberalism where like in 3rd world nations, a party claiming to be socialist is running a known corpocrat against the media darling, simply to offer the illusion of choice, CCP style yet again.

- Brands are lifestyles, Designers/Developers are gods; their products, religions. God/Country/Family replaced with The Corporation/The Party/Yourself.



TheBest said:


> I see one of two possible outcomes: Either the US and her citizens are truly doomed, or we get so close to the doomed future that we backpeddle so fucking hard that we actually start reversing the damage. Only time will tell.


You can't reverse this kind of damage the same way you can't reverse a burned piece of paper. You either work with what you got or you discard it and start anew.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Anyone remember seeing this?





						2057 (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Basically a run down of "what ifs" with a grandad hacking hi grandsons holographic shark and spreading a computer virus by doing so. 
My favorite part is the medical chips, a man falls from 3 stories and before the dispatcher sounds out the ambulance, she needs to check for insurance. Lovely




theres 3 more episodes on youtube if you wanna find em


----------



## NerdShamer (May 4, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> ethnic minorities form a permanent semi-criminal Lumpenproletariat on subsistence welfare living in tribal fashion often at war with one another.


It's already happening.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 4, 2021)

It's going to be either Neo Leave It To Beaver or it's going to be one great big third world slum of pure misery.

There's probably not going to be some glamorous middle, no "Cyberpunk" future where things are rough but there's all sorts of cool technology and a certain glamour to everything, scientific progress is going to start going backwards, Woke is going to kill science dead, the climate of diversity hires wasting resources and fucking up but never being fired for it and some things you simply can't say or other bizarre anti-science mindsets is going to cause it to grind to a halt, say goodbye to any snazzy transhumanist technology, planes are going to fall from the sky, reactors are going to meltdown, computer networks are going to crash, it's going to be an unmitigated disaster if it's not stopped.

I feel like if the Cyberpunk future was going to happen we'd be living in it already by now, instead I feel the only thing that can happen is a return to old school, traditional values, in which case transhumanism is not going to be a part of that or Woke is going to literally bring about the collapse of civilization as we know it and like I said, there will be no third world and first world, the entire world will be third world.



Clarence said:


> Anyone remember seeing this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember this series.


----------



## Cabelaz (May 4, 2021)

Quality of life gets shittier but thats it.
 Nothing else will change. We'll still vote in an election every 4 years and be at war in some third world shithole.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I feel the only thing that can happen is a return to old school, traditional values


I feel like this is the best out come. Eventually it will happen, something about silk slippers going down the stairs.
I'm not saying a priest needs to dictate to you how to live. More like communities being communities and people feeling like what they do matter. Anythingis better than this nihilistic blurr so many people live in.


----------



## Kornula (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> Could make a nifty necklace out of those


Nifty but not practical as i can see it being ripped off one's neck...plus, the ridged edges could be a tad abrasive...but it would be a cute homage to Luna Lovegood


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Kornula said:


> Nifty but not practical as i can see it being ripped off one's neck...plus, the ridged edges could be a tad abrasive...but it would be a cute homage to Luna Lovegood


not practical bu still may jingle jangle.
Wasnt she in harry potter?


----------



## Kornula (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> not practical bu still may jingle jangle.
> Wasnt she in harry potter?


and she wore butterbeer cap necklace


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> not practical bu still may jingle jangle.
> Wasnt she in harry potter?


Yes she was and the actress that portrayed her in the films was a huge Luna fangirl that LARPED her way into the casting set and won the role. (Sorry, off topic)


----------



## Plank (May 4, 2021)

Missile/Missile defense tech
The US is years to decades behind in missile offense and defense tech
The days of the US parking an aircraft carrier off the coast of some country, using stealth aircraft to take out the target country's defense network, and then leisurely bombing the country at will are rapidly coming to an end.
The US is already at risk of having one or more of until now invincible carrier fleets sunk. It is just a matter of time and how long the US wants to avoid the inevitable by increasingly rolling back their activities in the Middle East and Asia

Uncoupling of China and Russia from the dollar
The dollar isn't going to one day just crash, but the rest of the world is rapidly moving to create redundant systems to SWIFT and other banking and monetary infrastructures
The increasingly rapid move to electric vehicles and battery tech is going to threaten the petro dollar in the long run. China's voracious need for oil will continue to support the petro dollar but the Gulf Oil Dictatorships that have been propping up the value of the dollar are going to be dead ends unless they find something other than oil or sand to sell to the rest of the world

End of the unilateral ability of the US to sanction a country at will
Both pointes above are handicapping the US's ability to bring most small to medium sized countries to their knees.
China and Russia are increasingly able to step in and fill the void of attempts by the US to lock a country out of banking/currency, food, and other goods.

What that will mean over the coming decades is a US that is increasingly constrained to its own backyard. And that the US economy will lose the ability to print dollars at will and a massive readjustment in the way the US operates financially will happen over time.

And making all of the above worse is the rotting of all of our structures that produce value for the US from the inside due to social justice/identity politics becoming what is effectively a state religion. Just look at the clusterfuck that is Basecamp and now imagine that for all of the US's defense and infrastructure companies.

The US is going to be a much smaller country over the next few decades. Smaller in effective military power, financial power, cultural power, and technical power.

I don't think the US is going to descend into a third world shithole, but there will be a painful adjustment as the country is forced to start living within its means and no longer has unlimited use of its Petro Dollar credit card anymore.


----------



## Céleste (May 4, 2021)

As time wears away at the shine of the formerly isolated American empire over the decades, it will become apparent to the individuals being broken and molded by the system they exist in a machine that demands cooperation from the masses. Large urban centers will become bubbles for increased government monitoring/action while rural country areas where the population is much lower will remain "Free". Large cities that do not comply will have "privileges" revoked that will overtime increase crime and decrease federal assistance as a move to get unruly masses to comply.

The American point of view has historically been one where an individual can "Pull themselves up by their boot straps", The men of old valued autonomy to the fullest degree but began to degrade their degrees of autonomy as government stepped in to provide a safe haven for those who couldn't make it on their own. The spirit of autonomy to a palatable degree for the masses has been a cornerstone of the American dream, that being said,  As an ever increasing portion of humanity degenerates into breasts of burden, the 'need' for active large scale warfare has decreased. Government understands that its continuation is contingent on the people it governs. The information age has changed warfare which has in turn changed government as a whole. There is no need for blood in the streets to pile debts of gun powder and brass when you can push under developed areas into taking loans that they cannot pay back thus defaulting and losing territory/privilege's/etc. Like most else, accepting loans is not _mandatory_ but it is understood by all parties involved that without the acceptance of a loan there will be no docks, airports, energy plants, or basic infrastructure and the refusal to repay a loan can be met with military action.


----------



## Odnovo (May 4, 2021)

A depopulation event will likely occur within the United States (and perhaps in many other places) long before that year is reached.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> A depopulation event will likely occur within the United States (and perhaps in many other places) long before that year is reached.


What would you bet your money on? 
Yellowstone blowing?


----------



## soulgains (May 4, 2021)

Besides everything everyone else has already said, nuclear war is distinct possibility within the future, even moreso now than during the Cold War due to a mixture of failing and obsolete nuclear technology combined with human error. That, in addition to America's elite being potentially being desperate enough to go to war with Russia or China in their desperate attempt to keep their shoddily constructed system of global Capitalism in order.

MAD is more of an ideal than an actual practical principle, because it assumes that people will always act rationally and that technology will always work perfectly. The world only feels safer today than it did 40 years ago because our focus has shifted to culture war battles and largely national issues. Your average American doesn't even think about the world abroad beyond memes, potentially family members serving in the military, and the occasional Lebanon/Kony 2012/HK protest event where they can virtue signal about how much they care about human rights on FB.


----------



## Odnovo (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> What would you bet your money on?
> Yellowstone blowing?


That is a possibility; I felt an earthquake in my home that is hundreds of miles away from the place roughly a year ago, and that almost never happens. As it turns out, it was caused by the magma flows underneath Yellowstone, so that kind of opened my eyes a little.

I personally feel that what we are currently doing with the whole "pandemic" thing could very well likely lead to it. Those slipshod vaccines are akin to playing with matches near gasoline, and given how most people seem perfectly happy to take them, I'm pretty much seeing them as being lemmings unwittingly running off of a cliff.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 4, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> That is a possibility; I felt an earthquake in my home that is hundreds of miles away from the place roughly a year ago, and that almost never happens. As it turns out, it was caused by the magma flows underneath Yellowstone, so that kind of opened my eyes a little.
> 
> I personally feel that what we are currently doing with the whole "pandemic" thing could very well likely lead to it. Those slipshod vaccines are akin to playing with matches near gasoline, and given how most people seem perfectly happy to take them, I'm pretty much seeing them as being lemmings unwittingly running off of a cliff.


true that, and god knows what else is being cooked in the labs of the U.S. and Russia. I'm sure Eric Traub cooked up something bad when he was brought over, and last year showd how easy it is to fuck up and let something out. And I'm not talking sniffles and what ever this was, some immune system wrecking bug I mean.



soulgains said:


> Besides everything everyone else has already said, nuclear war is distinct possibility within the future, even moreso now than during the Cold War due to a mixture of failing and obsolete nuclear technology combined with human error. That, in addition to America's elite being potentially being desperate enough to go to war with Russia or China in their desperate attempt to keep their shoddily constructed system of global Capitalism in order.
> 
> MAD is more of an ideal than an actual practical principle, because it assumes that people will always act rationally and that technology will always work perfectly. The world only feels safer today than it did 40 years ago because our focus has shifted to culture war battles and largely national issues. Your average American doesn't even think about the world abroad beyond memes, potentially family members serving in the military, and the occasionally Lebanon/Kony 2012/HK protest event where they can virtue signal about how much they care about human rights on FB.


I feel like people have come so accustomed to the idea that doomsday devices exist. And plenty of them to destroy life on the planet a few times over. People forget how many times we've been only a few minutes to midnight with nukes flying. Lord knows how many went MIA after the soviet union collapsed. And if I'm not mistaken some teenager tried to build one in his parents garage some years ago but got shut down when he was looking for some component.  So if some kid could try to make one, who the fuck knows whats going on in the middle east. But that would be more of a local event, not reallydoomsday. Would be a turning point in history I'm sure. 
But I do feel like it's diplomatic suicide for any power to launch a nuke. The only way I could see it would be a "sewing salt in the earth type move" to ward off an invasion of some kind. or some rouge piece of shit trying to be the next MacArthur


----------



## soulgains (May 4, 2021)

Clarence said:


> true that, and god knows what else is being cooked in the labs of the U.S. and Russia. I'm sure Eric Traub cooked up something bad when he was brought over, and last year showd how easy it is to fuck up and let something out. And I'm not talking sniffles and what ever this was, some immune system wrecking bug I mean.
> 
> 
> I feel like people have come so accustomed to the idea that doomsday devices exist. And plenty of them to destroy life on the planet a few times over. People forget how many times we've been only a few minutes to midnight with nukes flying. Lord knows how many went MIA after the soviet union collapsed. And if I'm not mistaken some teenager tried to build one in his parents garage some years ago but got shut down when he was looking for some component.  So if some kid could try to make one, who the fuck knows whats going on in the middle east. But that would be more of a local event, not reallydoomsday. Would be a turning point in history I'm sure.
> But I do feel like it's diplomatic suicide for any power to launch a nuke. The only way I could see it would be a "sewing salt in the earth type move" to ward off an invasion of some kind. or some rouge piece of shit trying to be the next MacArthur


Of course it'd be diplomatic suicide, but with Qtards like MTG actually holding office anything is possible. I wouldn't put it past some rapidly aging geriatric politician, even a Dem like Joe Biden, to unironically think nuclear war is a viable option and that America could actually win a nuclear war, let alone the 94 IQ Mexican and Arab inheritors of Western civilization. 

Nuclear terrorism is more likely now than ever before, considering that nuclear warheads are purchasable on the black market in some of those aforementioned Eastern bloc countries, like Bulgaria and Belarus. I think that it's only a matter of time before something of the sort happens, albeit on the scale of 9/11 and not an entire city being wiped off the map.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 5, 2021)

soulgains said:


> Of course it'd be diplomatic suicide, but with Qtards like MTG actually holding office anything is possible. I wouldn't put it past some rapidly aging geriatric politician, even a Dem like Joe Biden, to unironically think nuclear war is a viable option and that America could actually win a nuclear war, let alone the 94 IQ Mexican and Arab inheritors of Western civilization.
> 
> Nuclear terrorism is more likely now than ever before, considering that nuclear warheads are purchasable on the black market in some of those aforementioned Eastern bloc countries, like Bulgaria and Belarus. I think that it's only a matter of time before something of the sort happens, albeit on the scale of 9/11 and not an entire city being wiped off the map.


Nah man I don buy it. I don think the pres controls very much anyway, he's just a figurehead. Some General would override that order. And I dont think Qtards are even that retarded. Then again never underestimate the power of retards( in general).

Yeah thats what they tell us, the holy grail for a terror cell is a nuke. Just gotta pray your no where close if one  lights  off. Or if you are close enough, he'll I'd rather be a shadow on the wall than die of radiation sickness and burns a week later. I think it's a possibility, but god willing we'll dodge that bullet.
May I suggest "When the Wind blows" , the comic- ive never seen the film








						When the Wind Blows (1986) - IMDb
					

When the Wind Blows: Directed by Jimmy T. Murakami. With Peggy Ashcroft, John Mills, Robin Houston, James Russell. A naive elderly British rural couple survive the initial onslaught of a nuclear war.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Traummaschine (May 5, 2021)

Don't want to be all doom and gloom as most others here, but it's hard to see the west's clear hegemony lasting that long, and that is going to have consequences.

At the same time project diversity is bound to have some destabilizing effect. We are bound to see some conflict as different groups are looking to gain more power/remain in power.

And those two things will work together. If there are bad times, it'll be a breeding ground for group tension.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 8, 2021)

Traummaschine said:


> breeding ground for group tension.


I feel like we're seeing that now. Granted I can't tell how much is exaggerated thanks to social/traditional media. I realize many people will say "yeah x,y and z needs to stop", but I feel like thats what your supposed to say. It's like how Germans where at one point, at least from what I'm told, would tell you what they're supposed to say but believe/talk amongst close friends differently. 
And then there's all these damn echo chambers, you cant escape them. Not many peope have nuance in beliefs, it's a breeding ground for "Us vs Them", which I'm sure is in everyone's face now. I can't stand all this bullshit keeping people divided and at each others necks. 

But empires have a lifespan, I've read 250-300 years, so we'll see how this plays out. 
I reccommend Chris Hedges, I don't agree with every thing he says but his take on the state of the empire seems pretty spot on.








His takes on the diseases of dispair, how the only thing tying us all together is pop culture along with how fuckers like Maddow or Beck are the same type of creature with different masks making you hate your neighbor are on point.  Again some of his takes to me seem a little elitest, but he's discription of the plight of the "white working class" is the best I heard. They're dismissed/forgotten about, and it builds resentment while they're demonized for feeling like that. It's so bizarre, everything is so bizarre. But the weirdness will be normal next generation. I guess that's how history goes.


----------



## Gay Kenshiro (May 9, 2021)

I feel the healthiest way of looking at the future is imagining it through Hegelian Dialectics (haha fallout reference) in that human civilization is just a massive amount of reactions overcorrections to what happened before, and since the internet caused cultrue to warp to hyperspeed, we will see a massive amount of those overcorrections happening more frequently.

The Americas will be a shadow of their former selfs, rendered a joke among the civilized world, a collection of tribals of varying ethnicity and ideology battling it out for who is the bestest. The upside is that trannies will be gone since there are no doctors to cut off their genitals.

Without America filling the black hole of consumption the economy runs on, the flaws of China's Autocratic Capitalist system comes to the fore, and a great depression hits. Either the government finds a way to incentivize its own citizens to become boomer levels of consumerist and thus maintains its momentum, becoming USA 2.0, or it falls apart again.

Ever since Putin's cult of personality died with him, Russia falls to petty power squabbling. At best, it becomes a confederation.

With the embarrassing failure of the European Union, all countries formerly under its pact have become fiercely defended ethno-states that only ever unite to repel invaders from elsewhere in the world (like a futuristic, military-punk ancient Greece). 

Even though the uni-party Muslim Theocracy of  All-of-Middle-East-akistan will have wealth thanks to Oil Fields and a large amount of military might, the rise of racism and isolationism the world over will make the idea of spreading their religion further untenable, and even Jyhadists aren't retarded enough to risk MAD. They become isolationist as well, possibly kicking off a second Arabic Golden Age.

Afirca will still be a hellhole, and North Korea will be the same because of how restricted information access is there, lol.

TL;DR Globalism will fall to Isolationism and countries will go back to being Ethno-states and Theocracies that hate each other.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 9, 2021)

I suppose much the same but much more irrelevant in the world stage. Even for american companies the number one priority will be asian markets, this is becoming a reality already. Even US cultural exports will be shaped more by asia.

Texas will be like 90% latinos. Around that time you will see a whole generation of politicians with hispanic names in both parties and latinos will be the major decisive factor in elections. Otherwise i'd say bussines as usual.

Comparatively Muhrica will probably still be better than the rest of the continent, and still have a big economy ,  a lot of creative destruction will happen with automation but the usa is good at adapting and making new industries when others die so i don't really believe any doom scenarios where USA turns into Argentina or Venezuela. If quality of life decreases in the states it sure as fuck will decrease like 10x more in the rest of the hemisphere and for america is a slower process not a sudden death spiral. Every time theres major finantial crisis in America other countries ends up hit way worse. True for the great deppression and 2008 for example.


 A lot of small towns and small cities will be have multiples the population and size, most middle class people who now would be saving for a house in the suburbs would be looking instead for humbler apartments in gated communities. Standards of what is wealthy and what is poor will change but they won't be starving or sucking some gang member cock for bottle caps, americans will simply need to adjust to how much of the rest of the world already lives. I am not sure America will last that long without becoming more like a socdem nanny state, specially when boomers die, millenials take over more political roles and zoomers and alphas as the major voting blocks . The good news: free or cheaper uni. The bad news: salaries are worth dick now and competition is much higher. Welcome to karoshi-land. At least there would be more equality, that is between poor and middle class because the upper class will be on another galaxy alltogether. 

The period of 1950s-2000s will be long remembered with nostalgia as a momentary golden era of american hegemony for a long time but i do not think it will be repeated unless theres wwIII and america ends in the winning side without being blown to bits.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 9, 2021)

It’s a simple answer really:

Will America be less white in 2050? If so, it will be shittier.

Will America be more white in 2050? If so, it will be better.

As someone who doesn’t entertain the delusions of grandeur regarding the deus ex machina known as baste minorities (hint: they don’t exist and will never exist, at least not in quantities to actually change anything) I’ve largely accepted America’s best days are far behind us. It’s not a black pill but a red one; my focus is making sure my family still enjoys a high quality and standard of living.

If America does get its shit together, I’ll be glad but there is a perfect inverse correlation of the quality of America and the number of minorities. At this point, the last remaining amounts of wealth are being plundered. America seems to be a bust-out state where all the wealth gets drained out of it and the (((parasites))) hop onto a new host. That’s why moving out of the country doesn’t sound like a bad idea, if you can’t beat em, join em!


----------



## Fek (May 9, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> America seems to be a bust-out state where all the wealth gets drained out of it and the (((parasites))) hop onto a new host.


You're not wrong. For years now, the IMF has been planting seeds of acceptance for when they inevitably uproot and move to Beijing. The true.."powers that be"..are positioning themselves to detach and jump to a new host within most of our lifetimes. This isn't because they're reacting to our decline so much as it is a plan _long_ in the making finally coming to a head.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (May 9, 2021)

soulgains said:


> Of course it'd be diplomatic suicide, but with Qtards like MTG actually holding office anything is possible. I wouldn't put it past some rapidly aging geriatric politician, even a Dem like Joe Biden, to unironically think nuclear war is a viable option and that America could actually win a nuclear war, let alone the 94 IQ Mexican and Arab inheritors of Western civilization.
> 
> Nuclear terrorism is more likely now than ever before, considering that nuclear warheads are purchasable on the black market in some of those aforementioned Eastern bloc countries, like Bulgaria and Belarus. I think that it's only a matter of time before something of the sort happens, albeit on the scale of 9/11 and not an entire city being wiped off the map.


It's actually become MORE likely for us to be nuked now than the Cold War because of the nuclear alignment that is ongoing. The doctrine is constantly being rewritten and new countermeasures are getting to the point that civilization could feasibly survive a conflict. Which sounds good until you realize that means a Kamala Harris type could eventually decide it's ok to spend time in a bunker and come out after a couple billion get fried.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 9, 2021)

Nothing. Fucking nothing.

People love to pretend they’re on the cusp of the downfall of America cuz nothing interesting is going on in their lives. They have to live out some gay fantasy online where America gets raped and pillaged by every country in the world to make up for the boredom they experience while they get connected to their 11th game of LoL that day.

There’s not going to be some just, man-made revolution where all the bad people are wiped from the face of earth, the same way there’s not going to be some evil revolution where all the good people are destroyed and only wickedness survives.

I predict nothing will change. Nothing ever changes. Nothing ever will change.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (May 9, 2021)

Doomposting aside, I've survived too many apocalypses to worry about another.

Y2k, the end of the the mayan calendar ... even before that it seemed like every christian was clamouring for the rapture or some other Revelationistic nonsense. 

But, I can be certain that in the USA, in 2050, if I am alive - 90+% of society will consider me a senile and demented dotard, so, there is that to look forward to. The real question which keeps me up at night is, will I live in my own home and be murdered by joggers - or be put in a state-home for my final ... 20 or fewer years of oatmeal consooming until used as a punching bag by a warden.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 9, 2021)

Without doomposting? Challenge accepted.

If somehow more people (especially those on the far left) manage to wake up, see the truth, and turn their energy towards the elite controlling them within the next decade or so, we can reverse some of the damage done by the elite. Divided we fall, but united we stand; if the libtards stopped bitching about trivial bullshit like they do, swallowed their pride and worked with the rest of us, we could push for change more effectively. The big reason we're failing as a country is because the elite managed to divide people into differing political groups and turn us amongst eachother. As America is a very influential country, a more united United States could lead to an improved world. However, it could be that turning moment in history where it's now or perhaps never.

Nothing is impossible or certain; something really amazing could happen that sparks this change. Maybe the elite get caught in 4K doing something shitty and they find themselves unable to fool us. We'll just have to keep doing what we do and hope for the best.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 9, 2021)

Gradual balkanisation.

We won't wake up one day and see that the South has decided to secede, but I'd be unsurprised if the next four years see red states refusing to follow or enforce federal laws - transgenderism seems like it might be the cause of that. Similarly, if DSA types manage to gain a majority on city, county or state governments I'd also be unsurprised if they say ”fuck Biden, we're doing what we want”. Come 2024, the US will probably be a weaker union of states than it is now and the 2024 election might well go to the House, complicating things further.


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 9, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Gradual balkanisation.
> 
> We won't wake up one day and see that the South has decided to secede, but I'd be unsurprised if the next four years see red states refusing to follow or enforce federal laws - transgenderism seems like it might be the cause of that. Similarly, if DSA types manage to gain a majority on city, county or state governments I'd also be unsurprised if they say ”fuck Biden, we're doing what we want”. Come 2024, the US will probably be a weaker union of states than it is now and the 2024 election might well go to the House, complicating things further.


Such radical action because of troons? Why?


----------



## Gay Kenshiro (May 10, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Such radical action because of troons? Why?


You're a kiwi farms user, you should be able to make a guess


----------



## The Curmudgeon (May 10, 2021)

If I don't die before that time, I'll be 68. I just hope the United States won't be too fucked up by then. Based on what I've seen in this thread though, the future isn't looking bright. On the other hand, I'll probably be more focused on making my golden years happy instead of caring about the country or society anymore.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (May 10, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Nothing. Fucking nothing.
> 
> People love to pretend they’re on the cusp of the downfall of America cuz nothing interesting is going on in their lives. They have to live out some gay fantasy online where America gets raped and pillaged by every country in the world to make up for the boredom they experience while they get connected to their 11th game of LoL that day.
> 
> ...


So are you the kind of person that considers the security state that arose after 9/11 and the 2008 crash as business as usual or? For the record I fully agree Americans will shit themselves and do nothing, but they don't live in a void either. Eventually reality is going to take note of all the corruption and incompetence festering through the United State's administration, infrastructure, and military - leading to *something* important breaking at the wrong time. A supply line breaks down for too long, a succession crisis kicks off, too many cities are accepted as no gone zones, a brain drain starts, etc. etc.

Actually - how the hell is COVID and the entire last year nothing happening? The Government is concerned about it's very legitimacy after some Boomers LARPed into the Senate, restaurants are finally admitting they are having supply line issues and can not supply certain food (chicken, lumber, microchips, gas, steel, metals, chlorine, and ketchup are all becoming harder to obtain), small business as a _class_ got raped, and 45% of the East Coast's supply of diesel just got shut down literally a few days ago because of a cyber attack. 

So I have to ask, what the hell do you consider an actual change or happening then?


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 10, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Such radical action because of troons? Why?


Troonery is the issue du jour of the left and is being pushed by a comparatively weak president in opposition to what a lot of the South and Midwest want.

If Biden tries to pass a federal law regarding troons, which I think he will do, I'd be unsurprised if lots of red states just go ”lol no”.


----------



## Cabelaz (May 10, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Troonery is the issue du jour of the left and is being pushed by a comparatively weak president in opposition to what a lot of the South and Midwest want.
> 
> If Biden tries to pass a federal law regarding troons, which I think he will do, I'd be unsurprised if lots of red states just go ”lol no”.


You're delusional if you think transgender people matter to anyone not shitposting on Kiwifarms or 4chan. I have never even heard my friends or family bring it up. I have never met a transgender person in the flesh.
They are a tiny ignored part of society that most people are happy to just let sit in the irrelevant political corner while they finger their stinkditches while we laugh at them.

It still baffles me that /pol/ and A&H unironically think transgenders are what is going to destroy western society. Not the hundreds of more important and more relevant issues that rot society daily. Our downfall will be Jamal and fucking Tommy Tooter.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 10, 2021)

Cabelaz said:


> They are a tiny ignored part of society that most people are happy to just let sit in the irrelevant political corner while they finger their stinkditches while we laugh at them.


Have you been living under a rock for the past five years?

I'm seriously curious because it's either that or you've found some other way to ignore the constant attacks by troons on society. In which case, props to you, but it doesn't mean that they don't exist.


----------



## Cabelaz (May 10, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Have you been living under a rock for the past five years?
> 
> I'm seriously curious because it's either that or you've found some other way to ignore the constant attacks by troons on society. In which case, props to you, but it doesn't mean that they don't exist.


What constant attacks? Some retard tweeting about improper representation?
Last time I checked trannies aren't bombing or shooting up our institutions.
I fucking hate them but they're easily ignored and once you take a step back and go outside you realize how pathetic they are.

Trannies only have relevance because people who spend too much time on the internet let their inane ramblings get to them. Luckily for us this behavior tends to create some nice lulz, but your a fool if you think trannies aren't just a gross byproduct of the sexual revolution and social media that will fade within the next 20 years.

There's much bigger issues that need tackling, and society will sooner rid troons out than fix these problems.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 10, 2021)

at this rate i predict these things:

people worship niggers and trannies
all the drones have blm and trans rights stickers
everyone has race mixed
the last pure white people will have race mixed too
degeneracy has integrated into culture and is a normal thing


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 10, 2021)

In my opinion the US will no longer be the center of defense or trade the world becomes multipolar, the US would be what Spain was post Spanish American War with a heavy identity crisis. China might be leading but the CCP if it still exists might look different, unless there’s a divide, Africa would have more Chinese unless Japan wants to move forward and try to outdo China, but if there’s a divide maybe there will be African nations in favor of China and the other half anti CCP. Not sure if CANZUK will be a thing but if it does it either tried to fill the void the EU or US leaves but much much different and tries to go against China.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 10, 2021)

It'll be roughly the same. Despite what the Trumptards claim, President Biden isn't a communist


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 10, 2021)

I don't. Hand to gosh, I am 100% convinced this country is over. Our industry is owned by the chicoms, our surveillance tech is getting more horrifying by the day, the country is being run by a man who should be in hospice, Fauci wants masks to be permanent, Coronavirus isn't real (enough to match the public drama), but we're all forced to pretend like it is, ALL of our media is propaganda, and everything in the social sphere is trying to run laps around Weimar Germany in its degeneracy. And to put the cherry on top, the population's value systems, whether by coincidence, or by design, is split straight down the middle, and so polarized that sometimes I want to kill my neighbor as much as he wants me dead. Our population has become stupid from all of the processed food, the poison in the water, and all the gaslighting. Fuck the lack of social cohesion, there is straight up no society anymore. What we have in its place are a bunch of social media-addicted narcissists with undiagnosed or self-diagnosed mental illnesses, trying to make their schizophrenic fantasies a reality by way of political force.

This country is_ fucked_. It's fucked on such a 1985 Ruby-Spears Saturday Morning Cartoon-level that it's almost impossible to believe it could get this bad without wondering if you're in some kind of fucked up simulation. I hope the U.S. burns to the goddamn ground before I'm too old. This is not the country I was born and raised in. It's Hell on Earth, and it's getting worse every single day. There is no light at the end of the tunnel, no silver lining to cling to. No hope. Spend time with your family and friends, because one day it's gonna be too late.

2050? Pretty fucking optimistic of you to think we're gonna stick it out that long.


----------



## LaxerBRO (May 10, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> It'll be roughly the same. Despite what the Trumptards claim, President Biden isn't a communist


Nope. He's just a corporatist democrat who will eventually sell this country to China via trade while he has harsh words at the UN and says something about cultural differences.

P.S. The fucker is demented too.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 10, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> Nope. He's just a corporatist democrat who will eventually sell this country to China via trade while he has harsh words at the UN and says something about cultural differences.
> 
> P.S. The fucker is demented too.


It's cute how you Trumpers actually believe this just because a career grifter said so


----------



## LaxerBRO (May 10, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> It's cute how you Trumpers actually believe this just because a career grifter said so


Non-sequitur and ad hominem.

Can you point me to an accomplishment that Biden has done to address trade issues such as the theft of IP that has had a significant impact.

Don't give some random company closing or being fined. We all know both countries are willing to suffer insignificant casualties to give the appearance of cooperation. Let's say something significant? Do you have any of those?

Are we going to have some Obama era strategic patience (kicking the can down the road)?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 10, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> Non-sequitur and ad hominem.
> 
> Can you point me to an accomplishment that Biden has done to address trade issues such as the theft of IP that has had a significant impact.
> 
> Don't give some random company closing or being fined. We all know both countries are willing to suffer insignificant casualties to give the appearance of cooperation. Let's say something significant? Do you have any of those?


And what did Trump do to address that stuff, other than wage a retarded trade war that we lost horribly in?

Just because Biden doesn't tardrage over China doesn't mean he's in China's pocket.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 10, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> a retarded trade war


Why am I unsurprised that you're a globalist?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 10, 2021)

She's gonna be fine. America's weathered much more than this. She might not be as prominent as she once was, but she'll still be here.


----------



## LaxerBRO (May 10, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> She's gonna be fine. America's weathered much more than this. She might not be as prominent as she once was, but she'll still be here.


My prediction:


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 10, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Why am I unsurprised that you're a globalist?


Why am I unsurprised that you think that trade war was a good idea?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 10, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> My prediction:
> View attachment 2158779


Nah, she'll be fine. You guys worry too much.


----------



## Beavis (May 10, 2021)

The standard of living will slowly erode. You'll pay more for less and wages won't keep up with the price of things you need. Plenty of cheap plastic shit though.


----------



## MrSazabi (May 10, 2021)

Brazil. The plan was always to make us like Brazil. An inescapable class divide with a few elites while the rest of the hardworking normies need to deal with the multiethnic hellhole and its consequences. Once the guns are gone after hold out states turn purple and blue, and only one party rules the nation, we become Brazilian.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 10, 2021)

I see it only in History books.

Cold war 2 : Communist Gook-a-loo is coming for the west, and we're going to be sold out by the rich so that they can save their own arses. I'd do the same.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 10, 2021)

My prediction: The US and China merge to become The United Commie States. We invade Apefrica and nuke Europe. Humanity lives on and enters a new golden age, but only because enough people were smart enough to follow Elon into space. Everyone stuck on the planet perishes horrifically in a hellscape not even imaginable by our current pampered PS5 lives.

Anyway why the hell can't I pick up a PS5 yet?

edit: what does no doomsperging mean?


----------



## LaxerBRO (May 10, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> My prediction: The US and China merge to become The United Commie States. We invade Apefrica and nuke Europe. Humanity lives on and enters a new golden age, but only because enough people were smart enough to follow Elon into space. Everyone stuck on the planet perishes horrifically in a hellscape not even imaginable by our current pampered PS5 lives.
> 
> Anyway why the hell can't I pick up a PS5 yet?
> 
> edit: what does no doomsperging mean?


You can't pick up a PS5 because they are all stuck on a cargo ship somewhere at the Port of Los Angeles.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 10, 2021)

Beavis said:


> The standard of living will slowly erode. You'll pay more for less and wages won't keep up with the price of things you need. Plenty of cheap plastic shit though.


if nothing else, this.



knobslobbin said:


> edit: what does no doomsperging mean?


saying complete societal collapse is in the near future, the kind of things suburban preppers have wet dreams about though they'd last a month at most. 
Granted eventually thing will fall like Rome bu it would probably be gradual over a few hundred years. I was looking for things that seem possible based on what happening today.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 10, 2021)

Clarence said:


> saying complete societal collapse is in the near future, the kind of things suburban preppers have wet dreams about though they'd last a month at most.
> Granted eventually thing will fall like Rome bu it would probably be gradual over a few hundred years. I was looking for things that seem possible based on what happening today.


Thank you for explaining away what little funny was left in my shitty attempt at a joke.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 10, 2021)

MrSazabi said:


> Brazil. The plan was always to make us like Brazil. An inescapable class divide with a few elites while the rest of the hardworking normies need to deal with the multiethnic hellhole and its consequences. Once the guns are gone after hold out states turn purple and blue, and only one party rules the nation, we become Brazilian.



Does that mean Canadian or Chinese criminals will escape to the US without fear of extradition?


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 10, 2021)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> So are you the kind of person that considers the security state that arose after 9/11 and the 2008 crash as business as usual or? For the record I fully agree Americans will shit themselves and do nothing, but they don't live in a void either. Eventually reality is going to take note of all the corruption and incompetence festering through the United State's administration, infrastructure, and military - leading to *something* important breaking at the wrong time. A supply line breaks down for too long, a succession crisis kicks off, too many cities are accepted as no gone zones, a brain drain starts, etc. etc.
> 
> Actually - how the hell is COVID and the entire last year nothing happening? The Government is concerned about it's very legitimacy after some Boomers LARPed into the Senate, restaurants are finally admitting they are having supply line issues and can not supply certain food (chicken, lumber, microchips, gas, steel, metals, chlorine, and ketchup are all becoming harder to obtain), small business as a _class_ got raped, and 45% of the East Coast's supply of diesel just got shut down literally a few days ago because of a cyber attack.
> 
> So I have to ask, what the hell do you consider an actual change or happening then?


I consider a change of ideology or form of rule a happening. I think that things will happen as things tend to do, but for the most part I believe it’ll be business as usual.

Sure, COVID was something that happened, but what changed in a majority of American’s lives? The worst we experienced from one of the only cases of mass quarantine in human history are (((600k))) deaths in America. That and some layoffs. For the majority of Americans though, it meant wearing a mask when they went to Walmart.

Also, if Edward Snowden wasn’t the tipping point for the general public in terms of putting up with the government, nothing will be. The US government was exposed for immoral mass surveillance on the general public and the biggest thing that year was “Blurred Lines”. You seriously underestimate what people can live with as long as they have screens to distract them.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 10, 2021)

Warring States Period


----------



## Niggerman (May 10, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> America gets raped and pillaged by every country in the world









Spoiler: America now and in 2050


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (May 10, 2021)

“I am curious about the Hillbilly faces when in 2050, some filthy rich Chinese will drive their Mercedes convertible into the impoverished Midwest to buy some blond sex slaves.”  

The USA will become a total impoverished shithole by 2050. It will be run by a foreign government.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 10, 2021)

I’m hoping Texas becomes it’s own country. I love cowpeople and steak


----------



## Petronella (May 10, 2021)

Owned by China and/or Disney. Basically Idiocracy but with more product placement.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (May 10, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> I consider a change of ideology or form of rule a happening. I think that things will happen as things tend to do, but for the most part I believe it’ll be business as usual.
> 
> Sure, COVID was something that happened, but what changed in a majority of American’s lives? The worst we experienced from one of the only cases of mass quarantine in human history are (((600k))) deaths in America. That and some layoffs. For the majority of Americans though, it meant wearing a mask when they went to Walmart.
> 
> Also, if Edward Snowden wasn’t the tipping point for the general public in terms of putting up with the government, nothing will be. The US government was exposed for immoral mass surveillance on the general public and the biggest thing that year was “Blurred Lines”. You seriously underestimate what people can live with as long as they have screens to distract them.


Business as usual is fundamentally unsustainable - The west coast can't just import water forever as an obvious example.

I actually agree with the liberals in this thread who say Biden is just business as usual and that you will have more of the same - it is just that more of the same is clear decline no matter who is elected, Democrat or Republican; More of the same is not nothing happening.

>Also, if Edward Snowden wasn’t the *tipping point for the general public in terms of putting up* with the government, nothing will be. The US government was exposed for immoral mass surveillance on the general public and the biggest thing that year was “Blurred Lines”.
You're not listening. I am predicting Americans will do absolutely nothing and will keep coping the entire time; It does not matter, Empires that historically attempted to just pretend everything was fine by fostering a culture of optimism that everything will just work out like they had before in past crises, such as the British Empire, still got raped ultimately. If you ignore corruption, especially in your administrative bureaucracy but also in most other aspects of society, what is going to happen is the exact same crises that the Empire survived before and should survive again will suddenly be much worse - until ultimately that Empire can no longer cope with all the strain put on it.


----------



## Groon (May 10, 2021)

MrSazabi said:


> Brazil. The plan was always to make us like Brazil. An inescapable class divide with a few elites while the rest of the hardworking normies need to deal with the multiethnic hellhole and its consequences. Once the guns are gone after hold out states turn purple and blue, and only one party rules the nation, we become Brazilian.



Brazilian here.

There are this slang , BELINDIA (Belgium + India), people talk here to disclose our strikingly "social contrast".

About 15% of all brazilians live in "Belgium". They are overwhelming white, middle class and do well in their gated communities. The other 85%, as you can guess, is mostly brown, black, mestizo, mulatto, native, quadroon, wherever and they live in a emblematic third world shithole. This is our "India".

If doomers doomsperging right, USA probably will turn BELINDIA about 2050. Exactly like Brazil. But don't be afraid. Brazil isn't a south african boer slaughterhouse after all. You and the white minority still will be fine. Since you live in "Belgium", of course. But if you dare to live in "India"... God have mercy on you, bro.


----------



## MrSazabi (May 10, 2021)

Groon said:


> But don't be afraid. Brazil isn't a south african boer slaughterhouse after all. You and the white minority still will be fine.


But that's not the issue. Unlike SA the government and population at large knows we love our guns and will chimp out if Gov/radicals actually tried anything in a conservative majority town for now. We are still a good chunk of the population. Its the slow poisoning of the nation that I feel will come to pass. We will have to leave the lands we were raised on as everything from our demographic, community, and culture are strangled by mass immigration and white flight.


Groon said:


> Since you live in "Belgium", of course. But if you dare to live in "India"... God have mercy on you, bro.


Thats the thing. Its not going to be blue collar or patriotic folks living in our"Belgium", its going to be a country club elite and the same Hollywood, banker, and DC types that stabbed us in the back. We get to live with the mess. For the record, my family left Detroit after years of living in Michigan due to jogger riots/politics to come to Texas almost 20 years ago, and now Texas is suffering Californian and Mexican infiltration to vote for candidates that have said ON ACTUAL TV that they want to take our guns and pump even more illegals here.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (May 10, 2021)

Most of the baby boomers will be gone, and the oldest ones will be nearing a hundred.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 11, 2021)

To be completely honest, for the first time in my life I have no idea. 

Prudence means I'm forced to assume the worst.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 11, 2021)

A just war with the ccp by that point.


----------



## Aqua Panda (May 11, 2021)

I think we are going to see a few things.

1) Continued economic decline. We've already effectively outsourced most of the major production faculties in the US and automation is going to fuck us hard long term. Urban decay and dilapidation from the 70's is going to come back in a big way. China will get big short term, but eventual corruption and revolution of their house of cards economic/political system will lead to effective civil war there. 50/50 if the CCP makes a play at Taiwan to save face and pretend everything is fine. Also, the CCP has been causing literal desertification and heavy pollution of their usable farmland and living space. That will eventually come back to bite them in the ass.

2) We might see the USA lose effective ownership of the Pacific ocean to China. Shit like Taiwan and major world shipping channels will come into contention. The general populace just won't stomach another open conflict despite the utter importance of the area.

3) Inflation is going to cause the wealth divide to shoot through the roof. The middle class was already hurting but it's going to be bonkers when most people can't find work paying more than 30k a year when costs of living are skyrocketing. We'll legit see a lot of asset bubbles pop and something like 80%+ of students will be in default on their student loan debt. We have a massive eviction crisis coming when moratoriums expire. I'm talking literal tent cities out of the 1930's bad.

4) We will see critical race theory take the next step and outright attempt to disenfranchise large swaths of people. It will be a reverse of the Jim Crow laws of the South but masked under the concept or veneer of equity and equality. We may see eventual pushback, but the far left Marxism has really taken hold the last decade in a few areas.


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 11, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> I think we are going to see a few things.
> 
> 1) Continued economic decline. We've already effectively outsourced most of the major production faculties in the US and automation is going to fuck us hard long term. Urban decay and dilapidation from the 70's is going to come back in a big way. China will get big short term, but eventual corruption and revolution of their house of cards economic/political system will lead to effective civil war there. 50/50 if the CCP makes a play at Taiwan to save face and pretend everything is fine. Also, the CCP has been causing literal desertification and heavy pollution of their usable farmland and living space. That will eventually come back to bite them in the ass.
> 
> ...


You're not talking about the 2050's, you're talking about now. This shit is about to happen now, man!


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 12, 2021)

After end of the last normal presidency in 2008, a program of policy change was begun later known as deconstructionism. Donald Trump, who followed Obama as president, introduced relatively liberal reforms for rural citizens as Obama had for urban citizens during the period known as the Neoliberal Thaw. However the various gaffs of Trump's, during which the Microsoft National Broadcasting Channel publicly denounced him, led to the tighter financier control over media and marked the beginning of the end of the Cultural Thaw.

Biden replaced Trump as President in 2020, however only lasted two years. The Harris Era (2022–2032) began with high capital growth and a seeming return to the soaring prosperity of the nineties, but gradually significant problems in social, political, and economic areas accumulated. Economic stagnation began following Biden's rise to power, when he revoked several of Trump's (and even Obama's) reforms and partially rehabilitated Crony Capitalist policies. Some commentators regard the start of the collapse of social mobility as being the Snowden–Assange trial in 2022, which marked the definite end of the Neoliberal Thaw, while others place it at the suppression of the Third Paris Commune in 2024. The period's political stagnation is associated with the 2nd Gilded Age, which came into being as part of the policy of stability.

The majority of scholars set the starting year for social revolts at 2030, although some claim that it began as early as the mid 2010s. Marriage rates, already declining from 8-10% in the 20th century, declined during the late 2020s as Transgenderism in the military and Non-white redistribution were prioritized while reproductive rates were neglected. Historians, scholars, and specialists are uncertain what caused the stagnation, with some arguing that the technocratic social reforms suffered from systemic flaws that inhibited acceptance. Others have argued that the lack of reform, or the high focus on Race issues, led to stagnation.  Marriage rates fell to just 4% by the end of the 2020s, and divorce virtually disappeared.

Harris has been criticised posthumously for doing too little to improve the social situation. Throughout her time in office, no major reforms were initiated and the few proposed reforms were either very modest or opposed by the majority of the Rich. The head of the Congressional Progressive Caucus, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, introduced two modest reforms in the late 2020s after the failure of her more radical reforms, and attempted to reverse the trend of declining social conditions. By the 2030s, Neoliberal Democrats had consolidated enough power within both their party and congress to stop any "radical" reform-minded attempts by Ocasio-Cortez.  Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez later retired in 2039, just twenty years in office during an era where many spent their whole lives in politics.

After the death of President Bob Iger in November 2037 almost a single year since he was reelected, Jaime Harrison succeeded him as President. During Jaime Harrison's short rule, modest reforms were introduced; he was shot at the yearly _Ich und Du_ Exposition on Multiracialism in America little more than a year later in February 2039. Alex Penelas, his VP, continued much of Harrison's policies. The social problems that began under President Harris persisted into these short administrations and scholars still debate whether the reform policies that were followed improved the social situation in the country.

The Era of Stagnation ended with Rick Loughery's rise to power during which political and economic life was localized even though society was still stagnating. Under Loughery's leadership the Republican Party began efforts to accelerate development in 2040 through massive injections of finance into Child Care, Immigrant Security, and Accelerated Citizenship Programs. When these failed, the Republican Party restructured American society and government by introducing quasi-communal and Patriarchate reforms. These were intended to re-energize America but inadvertently led to its balkanization & dissolution in 2046.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 12, 2021)

> THERE IS NO ESCAPE FROM THIS WORSE GANGSTER POLICE STATE, USING ALL OF THE DEADLY GANGSTER FRANKENSTEIN CONTROLS. IN 1965 C.I.A. GANGSTER POLICE BEAT ME BLOODILY, DRAGGED ME IN CHAINS from KENNEDY N.Y. AIRPORT. SINCE THEN I HIDE in FORCED JOBLESS POVERTY, ISOLATED ALONE in this LOW DEADLY NIGERTOWN OLD HOUSE.
> THE BRAZEN, DEADLY GANGSTER POLICE AND NIGER PUPPET UNDERLINGS SPRAY ME WITH POISON NERVE GAS from AUTOMOBILE EXHAUSTS AND EVEN LAWN MOWERS, DEADLY ASSAULTS. EVEN IN MY YARD, WITH KNIVES, EVEN BRICKS and STONES, EVEN DEADLY TOUCH TABIN, or ELECTRIC SHOCK “FLASH LITE” EVEN REMOTE ELECTRONICALLY CONTROLLED AROUND CORNERS TRAJECTION of DEADLY TOUCH TARANTULA SPIDERS, or EVEN BLOODY MURDER “ACCIDENTS” TO SHUT ME UP FOREVER WITH A “SNEAK UNDETECTABLE EXTERMINATION”, EVEN WITH TRAINED PARROTING PUPPET ASSASSINS, IN MAXIMUM SECURITY INSANITY PRISON FOR WRITING THESE UNFORGIVABLE, TRUTHFUL LETTERS.
> UNTIL MY “UNDETECTABLE EXTERMINATION”, I, FRANCIS E. DEC, ESQUIRE, 29 MAPLE AVENUE, HEMPSTEAD, N.Y. I STAND ALONE AGAINST YOUR MAD DEADLY WORLD-WIDE CONSPIRATORIAL GANGSTER COMPUTER GOD COMMUNISM WITH WALL to WALL DEADLY GANGSTER PROTECTION, LIFE LONG SWORN CONSPIRATORS MURDER INCORPORATED ORGANIZED CRIME, THE POLICE AND JUDGES, the DEADLY SNEAK PARROTING PUPPET GANGSTERS USING ALL THE GANGSTER DEADLY FRANKENSTEIN CONTROLS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 12, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> President Bob


Is this Moviebob or am I a retard?

Either way, Harris staying in power for ten years without any real discontent being expressed either from progressives or conservatives is


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 12, 2021)

With the way things are going now?

I don't think there'll be a "United" States by then.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 12, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Is this Moviebob or am I a retard?
> 
> Either way, Harris staying in power for ten years without any real discontent being expressed either from progressives or conservatives is


Bob Iger?  No, he's the disney ex-CEO with political ambitions.

Last two years of Biden's term, which leaves her open to two additional terms.  She's the fucksock of a Jew, who slept her way to the top.  She's racially ambiguous, I'm just saying that she's got maneuvering room to play both sides against the other.  She's a survivor, black people will vote for her as she increases their arrest rates.  Cackling all the while, power does that to women.  They get arbitrary and suspicious.  Maybe that will be disastrous, but I think she'll create an era of false prosperity which will ultimately doom America.  We will continue to disagree, but I do see your point.


----------



## An Account (May 13, 2021)

Hopefully an asteroid or yellow stone will have finally put us all out of our misery by then.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 13, 2021)

I think you guys are going full-brazil in that there will be walled cities for the very rich where everything is nice and luxuries while outside normal cities are going to shit, crime is rampant, the results of "diversity" are now irreversible and everybody is the equivalent of lower middle class and under. Your left certainly has no issues with these since their leaders are richfags or grifting their way there and would love living in a society as fucking stratified as this. Their objective is to become a new aristocracy, not to make a more fair society.

If climate change does get as bad as they say those rich people will be living in arcologies where everything is nice all year around. Meanwhile everybody else outside has to deal with droughts, qatar-levels of heat, dustbowls, hurricanes, floods and other awful shit, plus the diseases that come with that.

Overall it looks like yanks are sort of giving up as a society much like the russians did in the 90's. I think historians will look back at the trump years as the last time there was an actual attempt to turn things over but trump and his circle were retards and got gamed hard by the establishment and glowies.

>inb4 "military uprising since the troops are mostly lower class"

Have you seen that humanoid robot from boston that can do backflips? you think bubba and billy-bob with their overweight asses can do that?. By 2050 most of the military will be robots 3D printed in unmanned factories. Generals and such will still be humans but part of the upper crust much like knights were and therefore have no interest in toppling the system.


----------



## soulgains (May 13, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Have you seen that humanoid robot from boston that can do backflips? you think bubba and billy-bob with their overweight asses can do that?. By 2050 most of the military will be robots 3D printed in unmanned factories. Generals and such will still be humans but part of the upper crust much like knights were and therefore have no interest in toppling the system.


Except robots are easier to take out and more susceptible to asymmetrical warfare tactics than humans are. Robots will be able to fight battles but they can't occupy anything before being taken out/destroyed by EMP devices, plastic explosives, lasers, etc etc. Any country using a robot army would be an international pariah as well because it removes the direct human cost of war. It'd be widely condemned and excellent for anti-American propaganda.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 14, 2021)

soulgains said:


> Except robots are easier to take out and more susceptible to asymmetrical warfare tactics than humans are. Robots will be able to fight battles but they can't occupy anything before being taken out/destroyed by EMP devices, plastic explosives, lasers, etc etc. Any country using a robot army would be an international pariah as well because it removes the direct human cost of war. It'd be widely condemned and excellent for anti-American propaganda.


You guys didnt sign the treaty against autonomous weapons and neither did china, russian or other players. By 2050 not having an at least partially-robotic army will be like not having an airforce now. You cant apply today's geopolitics to a world going to shit like what I been describing.


----------



## HERO_V (May 21, 2021)

I feel like the United States will have a future very similar to Blade Runner and The Running Man, minus the huge technological advancements. The technological innovation will still be prevalent, but not near to the extent of our potential. The technology will be strictly beneficial for the wealthy and most of the street level technology for the peasants will be a main source of distraction from their bleak reality. Relationships, trust, love, faith, friendship will be severely immersed with artificial factors that make emotional attachments seem foreign to the average man. Privacy will be completely non existent and freedom of speech obliterated from American society. Government and corporations will continue pushing their agenda to advance their power hold over the people and find new ways to control movement and reproduction numbers. Cloning, genetic engineering, hologram lovers, etc. will start to become major topics of discussions within the media sphere. White people will continue being phased out and replaced by the new demographic choice for the elite. All in all, the empire will radically transform into an extreme left wing fascist system owned by the globalist superpowers. Humanity will constantly seek out distractions to escape from their hell.

Basically, the future will be bleak, negative, dark, and filled with pessimism. Except less advanced than the 80's Sci-Fi's. Hopefully my post is a dramatic overstatement.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 21, 2021)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Business as usual is fundamentally unsustainable - The west coast can't just import water forever as an obvious example.
> 
> I actually agree with the liberals in this thread who say Biden is just business as usual and that you will have more of the same - it is just that more of the same is clear decline no matter who is elected, Democrat or Republican; More of the same is not nothing happening.
> 
> ...


We don’t live in an “empire” the same way Britain in the 18th century lived in an empire, though. You’re saying “the British Empire got ultimately raped” when in reality they just lost control of foreign continents they had conquered in previous centuries. The British people weren’t raped by hordes of savages or displaced by the government.

When people on this board discuss where America will be, they’re not talking about diplomatic failures or losing grasp on influences we may hold over other countries: they’re talking about dystopian societies where tin scraps will serve as currency after nuclear warfare wipes out 99% of earth.

I admit we could definitely see a decline in America’s status as a superpower, but I don’t share the same dystopian sentiments others have expressed.

As for the west coast comment, private corporations are always looking to answer logistical issues for the sake of a dollar. Just recently, I read an interesting article on a company specializing in creating artificial reefs out of human remains to restore Florida’s coastline, in turn reducing risk for rising water levels. Who’s to say California’s lack of water issue won’t be resolved by another ingenuous entrepreneur out for a buck?


----------



## MaxPayne (May 21, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> I can see mass immigration from Africa in order to combat low birthrate and increase left voters.


I think that may happen, but I can also envision Hispanics suddenly becoming very anti immigration when the effects of that are felt.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 21, 2021)

I think that there is going to be A LOT more prisons in the USA in 2050. And much bigger prisons with more prisoners inside each. I think they are going to end up making lots more laws. And make it so more people get arrested, even people who are non criminals who are considered normal citizens today those type of people will also be getting arrested a lot in 2050. By 2050 it will be very common for more than half of all people in the USA to have served at least 5 years in prison in their life times.


----------



## MaxPayne (May 21, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> She's gonna be fine. America's weathered much more than this. She might not be as prominent as she once was, but she'll still be here.


A nation isnt made up of its borders or land so much as it's made up of the people who populate it. In that sense the "America" you speak of is greatly diminished, and that will continue. 

It's like Japan becoming only 50% Japanese while the rest is made up of africans and arabs, and when anyone mentions the impending disaster the response is "Japan has weathered so much more it'll be fine". It sounds more like a cope than an actual appraisal of the situation and ignores the fact that the country isn't the same as it once was.


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 21, 2021)

HERO_V said:


> I feel like the United States will have a future very similar to Blade Runner and The Running Man, minus the huge technological advancements. The technological innovation will still be prevalent, but not near to the extent of our potential. The technology will be strictly beneficial for the wealthy and most of the street level technology for the peasants will be a main source of distraction from their bleak reality. Relationships, trust, love, faith, friendship will be severely immersed with artificial factors that make emotional attachments seem foreign to the average man. Privacy will be completely non existent and freedom of speech obliterated from American society. Government and corporations will continue pushing their agenda to advance their power hold over the people and find new ways to control movement and reproduction numbers. Cloning, genetic engineering, hologram lovers, etc. will start to become major topics of discussions within the media sphere. White people will continue being phased out and replaced by the new demographic choice for the elite. All in all, the empire will radically transform into an extreme left wing fascist system owned by the globalist superpowers. Humanity will constantly seek out distractions to escape from their hell.
> 
> Basically, the future will be bleak, negative, dark, and filled with pessimism. Except less advanced than the 80's Sci-Fi's. Hopefully my post is a dramatic overstatement.


Maybe, but I see technology advancing a lot. It already is.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 21, 2021)

Another idea is that there'd be more criminal factions ie Mafia, Triad, Cartel etc. Not just because of the disorder and incompetent US rule, it';s because that's who the average citizens will look up to going forward and this time it will be harder to stop them, if not impossible.


----------



## Cool Username (May 26, 2021)

Venezuela 3.0 but full of chinks and... more brown people idk. Basically Asian Mexico.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 27, 2021)

A bit related but Whatifalthist has a take about America declining that could give some insight where we could see America in the future whether you agree with him or not.


----------



## Cabelaz (May 27, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> You guys didnt sign the treaty against autonomous weapons and neither did china, russian or other players. By 2050 not having an at least partially-robotic army will be like not having an airforce now. You cant apply today's geopolitics to a world going to shit like what I been describing.


Dude I'm gonna need you to explain to me how the fuck we're gonna make the jump to automated armies in 30 years. 
I'm gonna need you to explain to me how many people are going to be needed to outfit and maintain this robot army. Who's gonna foot the bill for a massive fucking trillion dollar robot army? Are we just going to get rid of the decades of inventory and infanstructure we already have for our troops? Are we going to throw away decades of experience and doctrine?
This is not even considering a fucking robot armies effectiveness. How do their rules of engagement work? What's stopping them from just being absolutely dunked on by basic ambushes and asymmetrical warfare? How do they remain combat reliable with the rigors of warfare? 
Is there even robot soliders being made now? Send me some videos. I'm curious.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 27, 2021)

Cabelaz said:


> Dude I'm gonna need you to explain to me how the fuck we're gonna make the jump to mechanized armies in 30 years.
> I'm gonna need you to explain to me how many people are going to be needed to outfit and maintain these trucks and tanks army. Who's gonna foot the bill for a massive fucking trillion dollar trucks and tanks army? Are we just going to get rid of the decades of horse inventory and infanstructure we already have for our troops? Are we going to throw away decades of horse and cavalry experience and doctrine?
> This is not even considering a fucking mechanized armies effectiveness. How do their rules of engagement work? What's stopping them from just being absolutely dunked on by basic ambushes and asymmetrical warfare? How do they remain combat reliable with the rigors of warfare?
> Is there even trucks and tanks being made now? Send me some videos. I'm curious.


Fixed it for you, consider many WWI armies thought they could still do cavalry charges and formations against machine guns and flamethrowers

As for autonomous weapons those are more than possible today, the main issue is political, that is having machines killing people on their own without human control beyond a bunch of preprogrammed orders


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 27, 2021)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> A bit related but Whatifalthist has a take about America declining that could give some insight where we could see America in the future whether you agree with him or not.


A lot of videos like this fail on the basis of not dividing their commentary into the two main historically-relevant courses America can take, "knowing their situation and adapting" or "finishing drinking their kool-aid and dying". I understand that the video argues the distinction is whether America wants to project power or shrink into the Anglosphere, but that is a rational debate and democracies argue emotional perspectives rather than rationally debate their options. I do agree that America absorbed quite a bit of power after WWII and as with the revolutionary war became full of its own rhetoric and ignored its issues to the point of clear social decline.  Whether it was a second "era of good feelings" or a "rally around the flag during the cold war" is a matter of arguing whether history repeats or eras merely rhyme.  I also do completely agree we are heading towards a Whig/Jacksonian democracy split politically and a second Gilded Age socially, yet the republicans might not take the same path of irrelevance where the rule of law, written and unchanging constitutions, and protections for minority interests against majority tyranny are weakly advocated for but instead chose extremist positions where active denunciations and irreversible policies are forced.  History is a fickle prophet.

If the Democrats do gain a ideological uniparty status, where the republicans shrink their ideas down to mere commentary of democrat's systems?  You may see Capitalism switch to big businesses only, social mobility will die, and society becomes more process-driven rather than goal-oriented.  This will kill America, and in the name of anti-racism you might see it pushed successfully.  I really do believe America is heading towards the rocks here.  There is a frighting possibility that it splits along the lines of a social black-market of highly offline Ne'er-do-wells and Neo-liberal five-year-planners whose goals are social rather than the last century's economic five-year-plans.

If America adapts to reality, things will improve.  But if America continues the billionaire-driven Professor-Press-Politician Financial Complex and forces metrics of anti-racism onto small businesses officially in the name of patriotic action and unofficially in the name of wealth consolidation then things will continue to radicalize and break down.  Big Businesses and their internal hierarchies are going to stagnate society by imposing standards across HR departments and forcing consumer patterns small businesses couldn't. I see this as the most likely outcome.  We can't even begin to commentate on the issue of Democrats and Journalist intermarrying or that the Democrats are increasingly the Party of the Wealthy.  Never mind the ideological putsch underwent in academia or to what extent was the wealth of Bill Gates the natural result of his hand-shaking while a congressional page in the House of Representatives or growing up in a $1.5 Million home rather than his ingenuity.

America today is a sort of Hong Kong to the world's China.  Flooded ideologically, forced to make political arguments about declining economic circumstances, and whose leaders see it as an economy to be wealth-extracted rather than a culture or a nation to be proud of.  The world is about to shift however, China is aging and the EU is weakening.  The key difference is again whether the Journalist/Billionaire Party is allowed to serve their Neoliberal Kool-Aid and personal wealth of the 1% continues to be the only true metric of Real American Growth, or a political party arises which challenges such focuses and shifts to infrastructure growth and reindustrialization.  If America is to be continued to be seen as an economy or comes to be seen as a nation again.


Simplified by request of messages on my profile:
I liked the video but America may be sleepwalking into hurting itself.  The video says America is just going to shrink to NATO or Anglosphere borders, but I don't think so because it is also hurting itself while it hurts others.  It got big after WWII and didn't pay attention to its social problems.  This happened before right after 1776.  Maybe America is going to be just the Democratic Party again like it became before the civil war, or maybe Republicans will be bold?  Hard to say.  The Whig acted like the Republican Party, and they died out leaving the Democrats in charge.

If Democrats get to go nuts, they may kill America by trying to cure racism.  People will quietly live sane lives, but public life will go strange.  Maybe like the USSR did kinda?  Depends on if America admits where its wrong or if it does not.  I think American's have so large an ego that this might be a problem.  Big businesses are killing small businesses categorically, but large corporations are less adaptable to change.  Bribery and corruption is becoming a larger deal than the video suspects I think.  Journalists are marrying Democrats, and that will give both of them social advantages.

I hope America gets better!


----------



## Dyn (May 27, 2021)

Fat.


----------



## Jaimas (May 28, 2021)

Surprisingly optimistic, but not due to anything good we're doing or are going to do, but rather due to the bottomless incompetence of the responsible parties and their complete incapacity to simply not fuck up for extended periods of time. Human stupidity and ignorance is the ultimate equalizer and always has been, and it has every opportunity to bring low people that thought themselves invulnerable.

The Media lost the trust of the average citizen ages ago; it is no secret that a single-digit percentage of Americans give a single solitary fuck what the news actually says at this point. There's too many cases now where even the common layman can see something that blatantly is not the case get pushed as fact while observable reality s dismissed as conspiritard whining that even the stupidest of motherfuckers goes: "Yeah, even I know that's a load of shit." It's caused people to realize that certain networks are doing nothing but spew this shit. It's gotten to the point where I know dyed-in-the-wool Leftards that I've actually had productive discussions with again because even _they _realize how fucked up things are with the narratives.

If they trust the mainstream press little, they trust Social Media even less. Countless people are banned every day from every platform over automated offenses that never fucking happened except in the mind of a malfunctioning algorithm-bot accountable to no one and that happened long before politics got involved. The never-ending double-standards these companies show, fucking over content creators for the sake of the very same mainstream press people turned to the internet to get away from is doing these sites no favors. While the ecosystem currently isn't healthy enough to allow a competitor to emerge yet, it becomes more likely every day with everything else on this list.

Since we're on the subject of the media: No one likes wokeshit. It's market poison, and the customer spoke ages ago. If the companies pushing it had any sense they'd stop, but they're refusing to because this is the same Hollywood that brought you Gal Godot's Imagine. It has successfully rendered some of the most profitable franchises in the history of humanity into financial dead-ends. No amount of ruining franchises and then blaming the customerbase for not financially supporting them is going to fix this; only making an actual quality product will. Unfortunately for the Hollywood elite, their constant never-ending push of progressivism has poisoned two wells at once: Both the domestic audience and China, who increasingly looks at Hollywood with scorn. It's the ultimate in catharsis to know that these fuckers jumped so hard down the pro-China bandwagon that they'll never criticize it in a meaningful way and yet they _still_ managed to fuck up their relationship with it and now the Reds are starting to let them dangle. It's fucking hilarious..

China itself is facing too many of its own problems and while it will push hard during the Biden administration (knowing they won't ever do a fucking thing to it), China's inevitably cruising towards a major problem: It's gotten as strong as it has by effectively weaponizing its population. It sacrifices its citizens readily to keep the production machines rolling, and the current generations it's fostered under its banner don't give a hot shit about the glory of the CCP. When the infrastructure fucks up (as it inevitably will with China), when there's more problems owing to the CCP's incompetence, and when the production starts to slow down as China comes face-to-face with a massive void in its ability to keep the wheels turning, they're going to tap every resource and sacrifice every scrap of ground to hold feverishly onto what they have, and if that fails, the CCP will leave the Chinese citizenry to rot. The CCP has already shown that its grasp on China may be enough to keep the people from criticizing it openly, but that won't protect the CCP from its own self-inflicted fuck-ups.

To surmise based on the above: I expect the stupidity all involved to utterly fuck them in the funniest possible way, and everything to settle into a mildly unpleasant medium that we'll all collectively have to ride out. I may or may not be wrong, but I seriously doubt I'll live to 2050 anyway due to medical problems. If I do make it there and this site's still around, we'll have a good laugh about it together.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 28, 2021)

Jaimas said:


> Surprisingly optimistic, but not due to anything good we're doing or are going to do, but rather due to the bottomless incompetence of the responsible parties and their complete incapacity to simply not fuck up for extended periods of time. Human stupidity and ignorance is the ultimate equalizer and always has been, and it has every opportunity to bring low people that thought themselves invulnerable.


My fear is that America has been mortgaging its future by ignoring its population and letting their conditions worsen.  Suicide is growing because of job loss in the last year and a half, and inflation is going to bring their lives only more misery since they don't make anything but only serve and manage service staff for scraps.  People were robbed, and immigrants were brought in to replace them when their lives failed. There is nothing really there in the American economy, its 0.9% Agricultural, 19.1% Industrial, 20% financial speculation, 60% service sector GDP.  So many failed lives, sacrificed in the name of the American power projection to keep the oil costs down slightly.



Jaimas said:


> The Media lost the trust of the average citizen ages ago; it is no secret that a single-digit percentage of Americans give a single solitary fuck what the news actually says at this point.


That's not true.  The Asch conformity experiments showed us that even if we think the media are liars we still assume their narrative.  Worse, we assume that others adopted their falsehoods and then we moderate our opinions to not shock the majority of people.  The real result I'm hoping for is that people stop watching the news altogether, that way they are less reacting to lies and more openly asking for people's opinions and honest in giving their own.  We are still staying silent and conforming to the lies nobody believes anymore.

I hope we can change to a more decentralized or at least anonymous way of absorbing the news without censorship culling the daring.



Jaimas said:


> If they trust the mainstream press little, they trust Social Media even less. Countless people are banned every day from every platform over automated offenses that never fucking happened except in the mind of a malfunctioning algorithm-bot accountable to no one and that happened long before politics got involved. The never-ending double-standards these companies show, fucking over content creators for the sake of the very same mainstream press people turned to the internet to get away from is doing these sites no favors. While the ecosystem currently isn't healthy enough to allow a competitor to emerge yet, it becomes more likely every day with everything else on this list.


I agree completely.  The worst part is when youtubers believe the lies that a human had anything to do with their censoring.  The algorithm bot might get random user's feedback sometimes, but everything is automated by the very people we rightfully distrust.  We left the Microsoft National Broadcasting Channel and the Cable News Network behind for a reason.



Jaimas said:


> Since we're on the subject of the media: No one likes wokeshit. It's market poison, and the customer spoke ages ago. If the companies pushing it had any sense they'd stop, but they're refusing to because this is the same Hollywood that brought you Gal Godot's Imagine.


Genocide Barbie singing a song about no heaven, no countries, and no possessions is the most Jewish thing I can imagine.  Hollywood, which has become the most conformist group of people in America, letting an Israeli sing utopian nonsense while her country is an apartheid state making the lives of the stateless Palestinians hell by subjecting them to Israeli court systems which ultimately robbed them of their homes for a second time, in the name of Jewish Blood and Soil ideology, and depriving them of their food, water, and shelter.

Its pure evil, pure lies, pure malevolent liberal do-gooding.



Jaimas said:


> Unfortunately for the Hollywood elite, their constant never-ending push of progressivism has poisoned two wells at once: Both the domestic audience and China, who increasingly looks at Hollywood with scorn. It's the ultimate in catharsis to know that these fuckers jumped so hard down the pro-China bandwagon that they'll never criticize it in a meaningful way and yet they _still_ managed to fuck up their relationship with it and now the Reds are starting to let them dangle. It's fucking hilarious..


Star Wars depicting a fat Chinese girl making out with a black in order to corner the market in China.  That is everything you need to know about White Liberal Men.  They thought China would just take it like the conservative white male, when China is not yet subverted.  Blackrock received a licence in China for a majority-owned wealth management venture, so its going to happen soon.  China is aging and asset management marketers are circling like vultures.



Jaimas said:


> China's inevitably cruising towards a major problem: It's gotten as strong as it has by effectively weaponizing its population. It sacrifices its citizens readily to keep the production machines rolling, and the current generations it's fostered under its banner don't give a hot shit about the glory of the CCP.


It let them have savings, America indebted its population.  China will fall, and America will have an opportunity.  I hope we export globalist wealth management services to China, and leave the international market to regrow the national economic sectors.


----------



## Standardized Profile (May 28, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Star Wars depicting a fat Chinese girl making out with a black in order to corner the market in China.



She was a Vietnamese girl, which probably made it even less interesting for the few Chinese interested in gwailou space wars.


----------



## Fougaro (May 30, 2021)

>Where do you see the US in 2050
On Mr. Bones' Wild ride.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 30, 2021)

Turns out the only country with any survivors still in 2050 from the giant comet impact was the US. Not from technology or lucky geography, but because we were the only nation with enough morbidly obese to outlast the starvation times. In 2050 President Amberlynn, now a svelte 120 lbs, will lead the survivors to a new golden age as they rebuild and recolonize the world.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (May 30, 2021)

It's a ticking time bomb until red states fracture from the federal government. However, the establishment knows how to nudge us slowly off the cliff of no return without retaliation. It's just a matter of waking up enough people and voting in hard-liners who won't cuck out. I'm not accounting for any possible cultural revolutions that lead both blue and red back to a relative state of normal. Trust-busting corporations would be a start.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 31, 2021)

George Carlin had a bit about how we Americans prefer a slow dicking over everything right away.
Every few generations this place is a new animal. Our values have changed, not talking


StyrofoamFridge said:


> It's a ticking time bomb until red states fracture from the federal government. However, the establishment knows how to nudge us slowly off the cliff of no return without retaliation. It's just a matter of waking up enough people and voting in hard-liners who won't cuck out. I'm not accounting for any possible cultural revolutions that lead both blue and red back to a relative state of normal. Trust-busting corporations would be a start.


Im not sure how Trust Busting would work out these days. Even if the Biggies (facebook, google, Microsoft, Disney?)
Where to be broken up, i feel like it would be In Name only. The little fractions would still act like a conglomerate and continue on business as usual.

As for a split, Personally I dont see it happening in my life time. At least not officially.
My guess would be counties or states ignoring federal level laws unofficially, never on paper. I think we're seeing that in some states already but nothing too big. 
Its sad to think how many people think the best solution is to balkanize. Sounds like a shit show how ever you cut it. 
Not sure how we all would think "Im an American' again, like ater 2001. But then again that lead to 2 pointless wars so..whatareyagonnado


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jun 5, 2021)

Take the Collapse Pill


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jun 5, 2021)

Bottom of the pacific ocean. Not due to some gay shit like "global warming", just sheer Wrath of God


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 5, 2021)

The global mega-corporations will step in to take advantage restore order. I'm going to get a job as a night janitor at whatever the real-world equivalent of Omni Consumer Products will be. Yeah, they'll probably test out their new military contract weapons on their employees, but from what I hear that's only the executives on the top floor. I plan to stay down in the sub-basement polishing the furnace bolts or something.


----------



## Never Scored (Jun 6, 2021)

Somewhere close to where the UK is today, except with more of the Orwellian oversight coming from big tech as opposed to government.


----------

